# Stihl KM130R trans rod and clutch housing



## TamarRoots (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi all,

My 10 month old KM130R unit has developed a fault that I wouldnt expect of such a new piece of equipment. 

Initially I assumed the coupling on the middle of the drive shaft had slipped as I was getting little to no power to (any) attachments and I could hear the awful sound of the metal slipping and grinding. After some investigation It turned out it was wear on the transmission rod AND the corresponding seat in the clutch drum. Practically rounded off completely! 

My questions are these;

1 - what could have caused this to happen so quickly? If there is something I can do to mitigate it in future, I would like too do so!

2 - How does the clutch drum release from the fan case? I have removed the rubber dampener but I cant see any obvious way of taking the clutch drum out without brute force (not my first choice). I can see a circlip in there but I dont have any pliers small enough to get in there (its quite a deep recess too). If it is the circlip holding it in place i will ofcourse buy some pliers, but i dont want to spend money on something that may not be the solution!

Thanks in advance!

Josh B


----------

